# EddieK's log



## eddiek (Dec 13, 2018)

Took first injection last night.  Running 300 mg tren a, 300 mg test p, and 600 mg mast e per week splitting doses for injections M/W/F.  Starting weight 253 pounds.  Goal is more of a recomp leaning more towards a cut while maintaining and adding some additional lean muscle.

Will lift weights 5-6 times per week.  4 of those days at company gym, which is limited to 50 pound dumbbells.  Doubling up workout today do to company holiday party tomorrow.  Doing bis/tris this evening.

12/13/2018 - chest day:

Incline DB press:  50s x 30, 50s x 25, 50s x 26
30 degree DB fly's:  50s x 15, 50s x 15, 50s x 22
Low to high single arm cable crossover(each side): 90 x 12, 100 x 10, 110 x 9
Flat bench DB press dropset (15 secs between sets): 50s x 33, 40s x 14, 30s x 17, 20s x 26 

Felt good and energized.  Took Fury pre-workout before.  First time using this.  I would say it is average to above average.  Seemed to have good focus, no jitters.  1.5 scoops.  All sets 1 min rest in between.  Pic below after dropset.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 13, 2018)

Good luck..kick ass!!!


----------



## snake (Dec 14, 2018)

Alright!!! Let's do this.

For the record I got by for a few decades with 30-60 lb DB's.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 14, 2018)

Don't be afraid to cut hard on this cycle. This combo really shines in a deep deep calorie deficit. You will be walking around sweating all day long, getting tons of cardio cause you are gonna be banging your old lady (or dude not judging) 3 times per day and stronger than ever in your life. 

This is a tough cycle to recover from, so don't take any half measures with this sorta recomp and gain some lean mass. Go into this on fire, hungry from the diet but smashing personal records in the gym and getting explosive pumps and shit.


----------



## eddiek (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks for the encouragement!  I am definitely going to take this serious and go hardcore.  I have been wanting to hit a PR for bench for sure.  My last max was about 6 months ago and was 365.  I definitely want to hit the 400 club.  May be dumb with my age, but still a goal of mine for sure.  Already hitting a bad day today since it is our holiday party.  Think I am going to do Vodka and diet v. usual beer, so hopefully will save some calories.  After today though......I am going to stay away from alcohol for this cycle outside of New Years.

As for the dumbells, I actually find more of an increase in my bench when I do them for a couple weeks v. just doing chest at regular gym.

12/13/2018 evening (bi/tri split):

EZ bar curls, 40 x 16, 50 x 14, 60 x 12
DB hammer curls w/slow negatives, 60 x 6(each arm), 65 x 5, 50 x 9
Machine preacher curls, 80 x 14, 110 x 9, 135 x 6
Vbar tricep extension, 60 x 25, 100 x 12, 130 x 5
Single arm reverse cable kickback, 30 x 10, 30 x 10, 30 x 10
tricep dip press, 160 x 20, 205 x 14, 250 x 8
Burnout: forearm db curl: 20 x 23 each arm

triceps felt a little weak, but attribute that to doing chest just 5 hours earlier in the day.  No preworkout.  Did take 1 pill larginine, 1 pill lcitruline, and 1 dhea, prior to workout.

Did 20 minute HIIT cardio on treadmill this morning.


----------



## eddiek (Dec 14, 2018)

BTW.......lady......lol.  I already got the urge last night.  She wasnt up for it at first, but persistence paid off!



PillarofBalance said:


> Don't be afraid to cut hard on this cycle. This combo really shines in a deep deep calorie deficit. You will be walking around sweating all day long, getting tons of cardio cause you are gonna be banging your old lady (or dude not judging) 3 times per day and stronger than ever in your life.
> 
> This is a tough cycle to recover from, so don't take any half measures with this sorta recomp and gain some lean mass. Go into this on fire, hungry from the diet but smashing personal records in the gym and getting explosive pumps and shit.


----------



## eddiek (Dec 17, 2018)

12/15 AM (back/shoulders 45 min):

Close grip dual pulley row, 70 x 10, 90 x 8, 100 x 7
Wide grip lat pulldown, 120 x 14, 140 x 10, 180 x 6
DB military press, 50s x 16, 60s x 12, 70s x 8
DB side lateral raise, 20s x 14, 25s x 10, 30s x 8
Rear deltoid ext, 70 x 12, 100 x 10, 115 x 8
Smith machine shoulder shrugs, 135 x 22, 225 x 12, 225 x 12

12/16:

light leg day at home, various db squats, lunges, standing calf extensions
30 minutes incline walk/jog on treadmill - 7.5 incline

12/17 (mid day) chest:

Incline db press, 50s x 30, 50s x 28(3 rep increase), 50s x 29(3 rep increase)
Mid chest single arm cable crossover, 110 x 12(each arm), 120 x 10, 130 x 10
flat bench db press, 50s x 32, 50s x 32, 50s x 31
Incline db flys, 50s x 12, 50s x 14, 50s x 12
Burnout pushups: 14

Increased reps on db incline press.  Reps went down on flys, but changed from 30 degree incline to 45 degree incline.  Feeling good.  No major sides.  Increased libido.  Slight sweat increase with activity, but no night sweats.  Sleep still doing good.  Pic from today:


----------



## eddiek (Dec 18, 2018)

12/18/2018 bis/tris (45min workout during lunch here at work):

Standing alternating db curls, 35s x 12(each arm), 40s x 10, 50s x 8
Tricep rope ext, 100 x 16, 120 x 12, 130 x 11
One arm db preacher curl (75 deg incline), 40 x 8(each arm), 30 x 13, 40 x 7
Overhead db tricep ext, 60 x 18, 80 x 10, 90 x 9
Concentration curls(30 sec rest between sets), 25 x 14(each arm), 25 x 10, 25 x 8
Burnout straight bar tricep ext(ran out of time). 90 x 31

Libido high, energy good, a little trouble sleeping last night (took injection at about 8 PM), sweating minimal.


----------



## Jin (Dec 18, 2018)

Keep it up Eddie.


----------



## eddiek (Dec 19, 2018)

Blood test has been received, and look in good shape for this cycle as my liver values are finally back in range (guess that will change with my next test, but good to see in range now).  I miscalculated on the test as it did'nt totally clear my body, but they did not seem concerned:

Alkaline phosphate: 57
AST: 33
ALT: 33
Hematocrit: 48.3
Vitamin B12: 846
DHEA: 503
Estradiol: 30
Total Test: 1354
Free Test: 430.8
Bioavailable Test: 904.7
SHBG: 13

Any recs on those numbers?  Is there anything else off the report that I should post or be concerned with?  Thanks, again!


----------



## eddiek (Dec 20, 2018)

12/19/2019 shoulder/back evening workout:

Smith Machine military press: 95 x 10, 135 x 10, 155 x 8, 165 x 8
Underhand lat pulldown: 160 x 12, 180 x 10, 200 x 8, 200 x 7
One armed able side lateral raises: 20 x 10(each arm), 25 x 6, 20 x 9
Single arm cable lat pulldown: 35 x 16(each arm), 50 x 12,  65 x 10
Rear deltoid extension: 100 x 10, 115 x 8, 120 x 8
Upright row: 50 x 16, 65 x 12, 80 x 10
lawn mowers db pull: 75 x 12(each arm), 75 x 12, 75 x 11

Feeling good.  Now one full week in.  Weight is a little up (254.4), although have not yet worked in much cardo.  Minimal insomnia kicking in.  I have woken up at approximately 4 AM for the past 2 nights.  It takes about an hour to get back to sleep.  Have had a couple bouts with heartburn, but nothing consistent yet.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 20, 2018)

You are really lucky with that low shbg.  Mine is 48 and means that my free test is perpetually low. It's not even very impressive when my TT is over 900.


----------



## eddiek (Dec 20, 2018)

I am thinking it is due to Masteron, I was taking that with my TRT test and also injecting an additional 100 mg per week of test for 300 mg v. 200 mg.  I was only doing 200mg of Masteron, but my understanding is that it lowers SHBG.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 20, 2018)

Ah. Hadnt thought of that for some reason.


----------



## eddiek (Dec 20, 2018)

Actually, it must just be naturally low.  I took a look at my past 4 blood tests, and it was anywhere between 9 and 15, so low on all of them.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 20, 2018)

eddiek said:


> Actually, it must just be naturally low.  I took a look at my past 4 blood tests, and it was anywhere between 9 and 15, so low on all of them.



Ugh. Youre an assface


----------



## eddiek (Dec 20, 2018)

lmao........my metabolism sucks though.  Lets see if the low SHBG helps me out any in the next several weeks....BTW.....been following your log and you are kicking some ass!



Gadawg said:


> Ugh. Youre an assface


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 20, 2018)

eddiek said:


> lmao........my metabolism sucks though.  Lets see if the low SHBG helps me out any in the next several weeks....BTW.....been following your log and you are kicking some ass!



Thanks man. 

I would think with such good free T levels, your ability to build muscle and lose fat (even on a trt dose) should be very strong. Im pretty sure that once you hit cycle doses, the SHBG gets overpowered by the total volume of hormone available but there seems to be some dispute about that. 

Interested to follow along!


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 20, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> You are really lucky with that low shbg.  Mine is 48 and means that my free test is perpetually low. It's not even very impressive when my TT is over 900.


Same here. Free test is always garbage.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 20, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Same here. Free test is always garbage.



We need a support group


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 20, 2018)

It’s ****ed. I could be at 1000 total and the doc wants to say it’s too high. Meanwhile I’m at or below the low level for free, and she couldn’t care less. I’m just about done with doctors for a while.


----------



## eddiek (Dec 20, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> It’s ****ed. I could be at 1000 total and the doc wants to say it’s too high. Meanwhile I’m at or below the low level for free, and she couldn’t care less. I’m just about done with doctors for a while.



Surprisingly my TRT clinic didnt say anything about the total over 1300......only said everything looks great.  I was surprised.  I have a buddy that is with his physician and his test was at 1000 after an increase in dose.  Rather than reducing down they have asked him to get totally off for 4 weeks and retest.  Thought that was ridiculous.  Let alone the his doc doesnt know what HCG is......I would be leaving that doc in a heartbeat.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 20, 2018)

eddiek said:


> Surprisingly my TRT clinic didnt say anything about the total over 1300......only said everything looks great.  I was surprised.  I have a buddy that is with his physician and his test was at 1000 after an increase in dose.  Rather than reducing down they have asked him to get totally off for 4 weeks and retest.  Thought that was ridiculous.  Let alone the his doc doesnt know what HCG is......I would be leaving that doc in a heartbeat.



It's been said many times but it's true. The guys on here know more about trt and the risks/benefits of it than the majority of doctors out there. 

Ps-sorry to hijack your log. Lol


----------



## eddiek (Dec 21, 2018)

12/20/2018 leg day(During lunch at work). Largest dumbbells we have are 50, and max leg press weight is 250...:

DB squats:  50s x 15 x 4
Leg press: 250 x 15 x 3
Leg extension: 130 x 15, 145 x 12, 160 x 10
Leg curls: 115 x 18, 130 x 14, 145 x 9
Calf presses: 205 x 30, 220 x 25, 235 x 25, 250 x 22


----------



## eddiek (Dec 24, 2018)

12/21/2018 chest day.  Felt strong and felt good. Dealing with some pain in my left rtc, but nothing debilitating. Also hit 4 more reps on incline DB than my standard baseline.  Feel like the Tren is building up and working for me now.  Diet has not been perfect, so I am switching gears and working on size, but also watching my macros, so more of a recomp.  Will work on cut come Spring.  No way I can skip on Moms lasagna tonight!!!!

Flat bench: 135 x 10 warmup, 225 x 8 warmup, 285 x 3, 315 x 3, 275 x 7
Bent over cable crossover: 25s x 12, 30s x 12, 35s x 10
Low to high cable crossover: 20s x 12, 25s x 10, 30s x 10
Incline DB press: 75s x 14, 75s x 13, 75s x 11, 50s x 19
Fly Machine: 190 x 10, 205 x 10, 220 x8
Burnout pushups: 15


----------



## eddiek (Dec 24, 2018)

12/22/2018 bis/tris:

hammer curls: 35 x 12 each arm, 65 x 8, 70 x 6, 30 x 18
Seated preacher curl: 110 x 10, 125 x 6 slow negatives, 125 x 9
Single arm side ext curls:  15 x 12 each arm, 20 x 10, 25 x 8
EZ bar curls: 60 x 12, 60 x 12, 60 x 14
vbar tricep pushdown: 65 x 20, 80 x 15, 95 x 14
skull crushers: 40 x 16, 50 x 14, 60 x 14
Single arm cable reverse kickbacks: 12.5 x 14, 17.5 x 10, 17.5 x 10
Burnout tricep rope ext: 40 x 12 (arms depleted)


----------



## eddiek (Dec 24, 2018)

12/24 back/shoulders:

wide grip lat pulldown: 100 x 16, 140 x 12, 180 x 8
close grip dual pully row: 70 x 10, 80 x 8, 90 x 8
Seated side lateral raises: 15s x 14, 20s x 10, 20s x 10
Underhand front pulldown: 140 x 20, 180 x 12, 220 x 9
Negative shoulder press: 70 x 12, 70 x 8
One arm DB shoulder shrug burnout: 75 x 16 each arm


----------



## eddiek (Dec 24, 2018)

Pic from Friday night...wife joined me for my workout.


----------



## eddiek (Dec 26, 2018)

12/26/2018 chest day (work gym):

2 weeks in.  Definitely feel like Tren has kicked in well.  Waking every night at 4 AM, light sweats (nothing crazy), and out of breath.  Had sex with wife this morning and when we were done I was breathing like I had a monster cardio session.  Strength continues to increase.  Reps on incline DB went up quite a few.  First set on DB dropset was a good increase as well, however subsequent sets crashed.  Weight not moving much.  Woke up at 253.  Starting weight is 254 so discouraging, however feel like I am still losing fat as I think I am gaining muscle at same rate as dropping fat.  Pics from today.....notice a little more definition..nothing crazy, but positive nonetheless.

Incline DB press: 50s x 32, 50s x 32, 50s x 31
Mid cable single arm crossover: 120 x 12, 130 x 10, 140 x 10
Flat bench DB dropsets: 50s x 37, 40s x 13, 30s x 14, 20s x 19
30 degree DB flys: 50s x 16, 50s x 15, 50s x 15
Burnout pushups: 14


----------



## eddiek (Dec 27, 2018)

12/27/2018 bis/tris, went more reps as not feeling the energy today....heartburn kicking in, feel fuller....more difficult to eat big meals....

standing alternating db curl, 25s x 18 each arm, 30s x 14, 35s x 12
tricep rope pushdown, 80 x 25, 100 x 16, 110 x 12
one arm preacher curl, 40 x 10 each arm, 45 x 7, 50 x 4
overhead tricep rope ext, 110 x 13, 120 x 12, 130 x 10
superset concentration curl/single arm tri cable ext, 20 x 20/80 x 20, 25 x 12/90 x 16, 25 x 11/100 x 22


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 28, 2018)

Looks like youre leaning out nicely


----------



## eddiek (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks, Gadawg.  Not sure if its just in the head, but I seem to be noticing subtle changes daily.  I could only imagine if I had the diet and cardio dialed in at 100%....



Gadawg said:


> Looks like youre leaning out nicely


----------



## eddiek (Dec 28, 2018)

35 minute quick hit shoulder/back workout 12/28/2018:

Seated DB military press: 50s x 20, 50s x 18, 50s x 21
Lat pull down: 100 x 20, 115 x 14, 130 x 12
Side lateral raises: 20s x 15, 25s x 12, 25s x 12
Lat front pullover: 55 x 14, 70 x 12, 85 x 10
Seated row to exhaustion: 130 x 26


----------



## eddiek (Jan 3, 2019)

Tren in full kick.  Horny as hell.......all I think about is sex.  Heartburn daily, taking Priolsec every 24 hours.  Egg burps are very nasty, but Prilosec helps control a little.  No sweats.  Insomnia every night....awake from 3-5 am.

12/30/2018 chest day:

Flat bench, 135 x 15 warmup, 225 x 17, 295 x 5, 275 x 8
Midchest cable crossover: 25 x 12, 30 x 10, 35 x 10
Incline DB press: 75s x 13, 75s x 12, 75s x 15
Machine flys: 205 x 10, 220 x 10, 235 x 8

1/2 bis/tris:

straight bar curl: 50 x 16, 60 x 12, 60 x 10
shoulder curls: 40s x 10(each arm), 40s x 10, 40s x 14
preacher curl: 140 x 7, 155 x 5, 125 x 10
vbar tri pushdown: 70 x 20, 100 x 14, 130 x 7
overhead rope ext: 60 x 8, 60 x 7, 50 x 9
single arm reverse kickback: 20 x 8 each arm, 20 x 10, 30 x 6
burnout forearm hammers: 20s x 27 each arm

1/3 shoulder/back (30 min quick workout):

seated db shoulder press: 50s x 20, 50s x 20, 50s x 19
underhand lat pulldown: 115 x 20, 130 x 16, 145 x 13
machine single arm side lat raise: 80 x 10, 90 x 10, 100 x 8
seated row: 145 x 18, 175 x 10, 205 x 7


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 4, 2019)

Moving some solid weight man!


----------



## eddiek (Jan 8, 2019)

Had to miss 3 workout days this past weekend due to wrestling trip with son in KY Friday - Sunday.  No night sweats, but whenever I push hard sweat breaks out.  Prilosec doing good job controlling heartburn.  Sleep is actually getting a little better.  Strength flattened out a little.

1/7/2019 chest day:

Flat bench: 135 x 15 warmup, 225 x 16, 295 x 6, 275 x 7
High to low bent over cable crossover: 25 x 12, 30 x 10, 35 x 10
Low to high cable crossover: 20 x 12, 25 x 10, 25 x 10
Incline DB press: 75s x 13, 75s x 10, 55s x 16
Burnout machine flys: 175 x 16

1/8/2019 bis/tris:

DB shoulder curls: 30s x 20(each arm), 50s x 12, 50s x 15
Tricep rope ext: 90 x 18, 100 x 14, 110 x 14
One arm DB preacher curl: 30 x 14(each arm), 40 x 8, 45 x 8
straight bar tri pushdown: 110 x 20, 130 x 16, 150 x 12
Superset concentration curls/one arm reverse kickbacks: 25 x 12/90 x 12, 25 x 12/100 x 12, 25 x 10/110 x 9

Pics from today:


----------



## eddiek (Jan 9, 2019)

1/9/2019 back/shoulders:

Seated rows: 130 x 20, 160 x 14, 190 x 10
Wide grip lat pulldown: 115 x 16, 130 x 12, 145 x 8
Side lateral raises: 20s x 16, 25s x 12, 30s x 10
Single pulley one arm cable pulldown: 170 x 18(each arm), 170 x 15, 170 x 14
DB shrugs: 50s x 20, 50s x 16, 50s x 16
DB Lawnmowers: 50 x 15(each arm), 50 x 15, 50 x 18


----------



## eddiek (Jan 10, 2019)

1/10/2019 workout # 1, legs(chest in evening):

DB squats: 50s x 20, 50s x 20, 50s x 20
Leg press: 205 x 20, 250 x 15, 250 x 15
Leg extension: 130 x 12, 145 x 10, 160 x 10
Leg curls: 130 x 14, 145 x 10, 145 x 9
Seated calf press: 175 x 40, 205 x 30, 220 x 28, 250 x 31


----------



## eddiek (Jan 11, 2019)

4 wks in on cycle.  Strength seems to be plateuing some.  Last few days I have been extremely tired.  Weight this morning was 250.5, so overall 2.5 pound weight loss.  Goal is for fat loss, but overall recomp, so about what I expected.  Did two workouts yesterday, and was exhausted midway through chest workout.  I just did a lot of reps as I dont think I was fully ready to tear chest apart since I just did chest on Monday.  Havent been working in enough cardio, but did have a suprise morning sex session with wife as I was getting ready to leave for workout.  Took about 15 minutes to recover my breathing and stop sweating......lol.  Feel like visually I am seeing changes daily now.  Sides are present, but not unbearable.  Hardest thing to do right now is eat.....appetite is going away......dilemna is do I force myself to eat the calories or do I just go with it and go in a significant deficit to lose fat.  Just afraid that I will not gain much muscle if I go that route.  Suggestions appreciated on that front.........will have wife take some pics this weekend and post v. usual selfies.

1/10/2019 evening chest day:

Flat bench: 135 x 25, 225 x 17, 185 x 18, 225 x 12
Cable crossovers: 24s x 15, 32.5s x 12, 45.5s x 10
Incline DB press: 60s x 16, 60s x 14, 60s x 13

Cut chest day short do to soreness and weakness.....just listened to my body.


----------



## Jin (Jan 11, 2019)

Tren works well in a deficit. Take the loss of appetite as a W and go with it.


----------



## eddiek (Jan 11, 2019)

Jin said:


> Tren works well in a deficit. Take the loss of appetite as a W and go with it.



Thanks, Jin.  That is what I was thinking, but keep going back and forth on it.  You convinced me......not going to force the eating.  Just needed some confirmation that it was advisable to go into a deficit.


----------



## eddiek (Jan 11, 2019)

Bis/tris:

Shoulder curls 40s x 14, 60s x 8, 60s x 8, tricep vbar pushdown 70 x 25, 85 x 16, 100 x 12, macine biceps curl, 70 x 14, 85 x 12, 100 x 10, single arm reverse kickback 25 x12, 30 x 8, 30 x 8, forearm bicep curl, 20s x 20, 25s x 13, 30s x 11, tricep ext burnout 110 x 24


----------



## eddiek (Jan 11, 2019)

4 week pictures......


----------



## eddiek (Jan 15, 2019)

1/15/2019 chest day after 3 off days due to being snowed in (could have gone yesterday, but kids had no school, so did not make it).  Chest day at work so usual drill high reps with the 50s.  Significant fall off in strength......was kind of suprised, but got stronger as workout went, so maybe just knocking rust off......hopefully last shot was absorbed.

Incline DB press: 50s x 32, 50s x 26, 50s x 28
Bent over cable crossovers: 100 x 12, 120 x 10, 140 x 8
Flat bench DB press: 50s x 39, 50s x 30, 50s x 33
Low to high cable crossover: 100 x 10, 110 x 10, 120 x 10
Burnout pushups: 27


----------



## eddiek (Jan 15, 2019)

Pics taken from today. 4.5 weeks since start of cycle.


----------



## eddiek (Jan 16, 2019)

1/16/2019 bis/tris:

Standing alternating DB curls: 30s x 15(each arm), 35s x 12, 40s x 10
Tricep rope ext: 100 x 15, 110 x 12, 120 x 10
One arm dB preacher curl: 20 x 20(each arm), 30 x 14, 40 x 9
DB skull crushers: 40 x 18, 50 x 12, 50 x 16
Rope curls: 70 x 15, 80 x 12, 90 x 12
DB kickback burnout: 25 x 25(each arm)


----------



## eddiek (Jan 17, 2019)

1/17/2019 shoulder back workout:

dB shoulder press: warmup 35s x 10, 50s x 20, 50s x 20, 50s x 27 (got an additional 7 reps right after my son who wrestles D2 in college got a first period pin...must of got me pumped...lol)
Lat pulldown: 130 x 12, 145 x 10, 160 x 8
Singe arm cable side lat raise: 80 x 10(each arm), 90 x 10, 100 x 8
Machine rows: 160 x 15, 175 x 12, 190 x 10
Burnout shrugs: 50s x 25
Burnout underhand lat pulldown: 100 x 32

Picture.....5 wks in on tren run....unfortunately I only have enough for another 1.5 weeks.  What do you guys think........should I go straight in to a heavy test run after bloodwork, or take 10 wks off and just do TRT?


----------



## eddiek (Feb 5, 2019)

Slacked on the updates at the end.  Finished 7 week cycle.  Last chest day, I pressed 305 x 8 without a spotter.  First time I have benced over 300 without a spotter.  Finishing weight 248.....down from 252.  Going into 10 weeks at TRT levels of test and then will do another cycle, probably heavy test with masteron.  Going to try and get down to about 240 prior to start of that cycle.....did not work cardio in much, but starting on treadmill tonight.  Here are a couple of final pics:





For some reason cant get these ones to go vertical even resizing to smallest....


----------



## snake (Feb 6, 2019)

eddiek said:


> Slacked on the updates at the end.  Finished 7 week cycle.  Last chest day, I pressed 305 x 8 without a spotter.  First time I have benced over 300 without a spotter.  Finishing weight 248.....down from 252.  Going into 10 weeks at TRT levels of test and then will do another cycle, probably heavy test with masteron.  Going to try and get down to about 240 prior to start of that cycle.....did not work cardio in much, but starting on treadmill tonight.  Here are a couple of final pics:
> 
> View attachment 7300
> View attachment 7301
> ...



Looking sexy! Well done now just keep the train moving in the right direction.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 6, 2019)

Good work Eddie but why slack on cardio when you were trying to recomp while on such a powerful cutting compound?


----------

